# Move to Davao



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I am new here just getting my feet wet learning about becoming an expat to the Philippines, my fiancee is here in the US, and is a registered nurse, from Davao. My biggest concern is health care. I have a very mild case of Parkinsons but over time it should and most likely will get worse. Any one out there with a progressive illness who has made the move and can share their experience receiving care? THank you


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

*bump*

I am going to bump this hoping for a response. I have tried other sources for my question but to no avail. I am looking for feedback on the availability of meds such as Senemet and Stalevo -- or the generic CL. This would be a deal killer if I could not obtain meds. Even directing me to a possible alternative to asking the question.


----------



## stolpioni (Jan 25, 2014)

As long as you have a prescription, you should be able to get the meds. Otherwise, just take a trip to Thailand every once in a while and stack up.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fuji0001 said:


> I am new here just getting my feet wet learning about becoming an expat to the Philippines, my fiancee is here in the US, and is a registered nurse, from Davao. My biggest concern is health care. I have a very mild case of Parkinsons but over time it should and most likely will get worse. Any one out there with a progressive illness who has made the move and can share their experience receiving care? THank you


Hi Fuji,

I moved here years ago and then developed COPD/Emphysema. Like your condition, it will (eventually) take advanced medical care to get by or even to stay alive.

The Philippines is a great place to live/retire. But medical care (in most places) is worse than most veterinarian offices for animals. That's being painfully honest.

To live in Davao your access to truly adequate medical care is very much in question. Also, that area of the country is or can be a dangerous place to live. Be sure to visit the US Embassy site in Manila for any and all existing travel advisories and warning for that area. They do exist and should be heeded.

The best medical care is located in Manila and even two hours North of there in Angeles City. Be advised that US Medicaid and medicare is NOT usable outside of the United States. 
Do not make a move like this (at least to the Philippines) until you have made several trips and have spent enough time to make an informed decision. Even then, leave yourself a financial way out should it ever become necessary for any reason.

If you do make the move, be sure to bring with you and complete set of your medical records as doctors here will not request them as they do in the US. After you have made the move, then check The Filipino Doctor site for aid in choosing and locating doctors and hospitals.



Best Of Luck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fuji0001 said:


> I am going to bump this hoping for a response. I have tried other sources for my question but to no avail. I am looking for feedback on the availability of meds such as Senemet and Stalevo -- or the generic CL. This would be a deal killer if I could not obtain meds. Even directing me to a possible alternative to asking the question.


So far as I know, {most} all medications in other countries are available here. Some can be generic but mostly the name brands are available as well. 

The difficult thing in locating meds on your own is that some are the same thing but under a totally different name than what you are use to.

There are many large drug stores in the country with Mercury Drug being the largest and most well stocked.
You'll find that almost all medications do not need a Dr's Rx to purchase and that alone will hold down your costs.

Where some medications here are under different names, or if a Dr here prescribes something new, it's a good idea to use this Drug Interaction Checker site for personal safety and piece of mind.


----------



## travlight (May 30, 2014)

I have to second _*everything*_ JetLag said. The medical care in Davao is very questionable. I find this statement particularly true: "The Philippines is a great place to live/retire. But medical care (in most places) is worse than most veterinarian offices for animals. That's being painfully honest."

If your Parkinsons can be managed with just medication, then finding available meds may be possible, as mentioned. Be aware that while back home, generic brands are more or less okay, that isn't true here. There is very little quality control, so most people try to buy brand name medications (you'll hear people ask for them by saying "branded") because evidently the generic drugs have questionable origins. I was told you're just not too sure what drugs are being used as filler. Expect some of the "branded" drugs to cost as much as they do back home (complicated heart, thyroid, kidney meds, etc).

Also, for whatever reason, you can't get as many meds at one time. I tried to get a jar of aspirin only to find that they're sold in individual blister packs - the most I was able to get at one time was 30 tablets, which is much different from the 100 or 500 at a time I could get from Duane Reade or Walgreens! I suppose this is more important if you choose to live/work outside of a large city as some people do, so getting meds will take some planning.

Honestly, if your health is in question at all, I'd do as Jet Lag suggested and see the health care system for yourself. You may be able to manage by getting a doctor in Manila and simply flying up whenever you need help. I really wouldn't chance it as you've only got one life - you might as well take care of it


----------



## travlight (May 30, 2014)

I wanted to add, I'm not sure about others' experiences, but I've found that outside of Manila, I am asked for a prescription at Mercury Drug, more often than not, for most drugs you'd expect a prescription for. 

There are other drugstores, but I have found, as told by others, that you're just not sure how old the meds are. Be prepared, for instance, at a non-Mercury drug, to be sold a drug that expires in two weeks or two days. I had this happen, and it worked out that I had to take them all way before they expired. I was fine, but I hate to see what that would have been had it been for a more serious condition!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

travlight said:


> I wanted to add, I'm not sure about others' experiences, but I've found that outside of Manila, I am asked for a prescription at Mercury Drug, more often than not, for most drugs you'd expect a prescription for.
> 
> There are other drugstores, but I have found, as told by others, that you're just not sure how old the meds are. Be prepared, for instance, at a non-Mercury drug, to be sold a drug that expires in two weeks or two days. I had this happen, and it worked out that I had to take them all way before they expired. I was fine, but I hate to see what that would have been had it been for a more serious condition!


Its easy enough to check the expiration date on the meds before buying them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Its easy enough to check the expiration date on the meds before buying them.


What worries me is that they could be buying in cheap knock-off Indian or Chinese drugs. It happys on the rare occassion here in the UK where they are constantly checking for this type of thing. How vidulent do you think they are in the Philippines about such things:wof:


----------

